# Vote Yes Or No On Pro 19 !!!!!



## Neoangelo147 (Aug 5, 2010)

Well I decided to make a little poll and see what the Prop 215 patients things about this ballet in November?I'm a prop 215 patient here in California and personally i i'm all for prop 19 as long as they don't fuck with Medical users rights.Cause 5x5 grow spot is not enough to grow shit..maybe 1 or 2 big plants outdoors and thats about it..So guys hit up the poll and comment on what you guys think..
Till than Keep them green and growing..

http://www.micropoll.com/akira/mpview/1000928-269443
http://www.micropoll.com/akira/mpview/1000928-269443


----------

